# Rs 500



## HAWKEY_SKYLINE (Mar 23, 2008)

just a sneaky peak !!will post up later on :thumb:


----------



## moonstone mo (Mar 7, 2009)

cant wait:thumb:


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Eagerly awaiting a true classic. . .


----------



## jtfab (May 29, 2008)

what a car !!


----------



## Solvent Sid (Jul 20, 2009)

Awwwwwww baby a real rare classic :thumb: come on dont keep us waiting :thumb:


----------



## HornetSting (May 26, 2010)

Nice, hopefully see this soon.


----------



## ksm1985 (Dec 27, 2008)

kleenex at the ready...


----------



## timster (May 10, 2009)

Is that dai morgan's?


----------



## perks (Aug 13, 2008)

Very close to needing new pants.

My all time poster car. And correct me if I'm wrong but wasn't the 3 door cossie (not the RS500) the first production car to have more than 100bhp per litre?


----------



## Solvent Sid (Jul 20, 2009)

perks said:


> Very close to needing new pants.
> 
> My all time poster car. And correct me if I'm wrong but wasn't the 3 door cossie (not the RS500) the first production car to have more than 100bhp per litre?


RS 500 was 450 bhp. The 500 was actually 500 made:thumb: so i believe


----------



## Solvent Sid (Jul 20, 2009)

perks said:


> Very close to needing new pants.
> 
> My all time poster car. And correct me if I'm wrong but wasn't the 3 door cossie (not the RS500) the first production car to have more than 100bhp per litre?


Sure was :thumb:


----------



## perks (Aug 13, 2008)

Solvent Sid said:


> RS 500 was 450 bhp. The 500 was actually 500 made:thumb: so i believe


True that, although the power figure is debatable as it varied depending on setup. I actually love these cars, and have had one as my poster car since I was 12.


----------



## Solvent Sid (Jul 20, 2009)

Superb aint they, i love my old skool ford's ive got (dps1973's)rip old series 1. Love it. :thumb:


----------



## rag1873 (May 26, 2010)

Stop teasing.... we want to see more.. much more!!


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Solvent Sid said:


> Superb aint they, i love my old skool ford's ive got (dps1973's)rip old series 1. Love it. :thumb:


Have you? :thumb:

_________________________

The production RS500's output was 224BHP (standard 3 door's was 204), due to larger T4 turbo mainly. Extra injector rail wasn't connected up from the factory, but obviously now many have been.

Black is the most common colour of the three, Moonstone and White being the 'rare ones'.

There was a rumour at the time that Ford only actually made about 250 and craftily shifted them around from one location to another for the homolgation people to think there were 500, but that was soon quashed.

RS500 No.001 is a white one btw.


----------



## JamboRs (May 25, 2010)

Solvent Sid said:


> RS 500 was 450 bhp. The 500 was actually 500 made:thumb: so i believe


The Sierra RS500 was 224hp. It was a homologation model to allow the touring cars to produce between 500-550hp hence quite a few changes from the standard 3 dr cosworth


----------



## HornetSting (May 26, 2010)

Less info more pics

Yeah I thought the 500 referred to the number built. I didnt think they were pushing out 400+ horse powers


----------



## mk2jon (Mar 10, 2009)

:doublesho Cant wait for this one


----------



## scooby73 (Mar 20, 2007)

Looking forward to this!:thumb:


----------



## cledwen (Sep 24, 2007)

perks said:


> Very close to needing new pants.
> 
> My all time poster car. And correct me if I'm wrong but wasn't the 3 door cossie (not the RS500) the first production car to have more than 100bhp per litre?


Wasn't the Daihatsu Charade GTTi the first with 100bhp and 993cc ?


----------



## c16rkc (Apr 15, 2010)

Wow I shall be looking forward to that one...! Very nice one of my all time favourite cars!


----------



## horned yo (Feb 10, 2009)

I love these cars


----------



## rsdan1984 (Jul 31, 2009)

awesome cars, hurry up and do the thread!!


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

:wave: Come on matey


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

In your own time fella


----------



## ksm1985 (Dec 27, 2008)

hahaha i am waitin patiently...only just


----------



## HAWKEY_SKYLINE (Mar 23, 2008)

sorry fellas for the delay having trouble loading pics at my mrs house will do it tonight :thumb:


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## ThcKid (Apr 9, 2010)

RS500 = Car Porn! :thumb:

Get the photos up quick before my mrs gets home, don't want to get caught looking


----------



## HornetSting (May 26, 2010)

Boring!


----------



## HAWKEY_SKYLINE (Mar 23, 2008)

ok here goes lol not a full in depth write up as i was to engrossed in working on this amazing car 
dont know how all of the people reading this think of these but this was my poster car for all the years as a boy and tbh it still is ! and having the chance to detail on one and have a little drive of my childhood dream car is a tick off the to do before i die list lol
the guy that owns this is as about as particular about cleaning cars as we are so tbh it really wasnt that bad coming to me just needed slight correction so !!
as she came to me !
























car was rinsed and then snowfoamed 
















car was washed with AG shampoo 
clayed with sonus green clay and megs last touch as lube
rewashed and dried with sonus wondur waffle towel also used my compressor to get the water out of the annoying little compartments that hold it until your passing with the polisher lol








then moved inside out of the heat and masked up using 3m blue tape 









this section the pics are gonna do the talking ! ( sorry about the moobs shots it was warm lol )bonnet 
















the side of the vent on the bonnet ! 
































some bad scratches at the top of the bonnet ! not 100% gone but alot better 
















bonnet done 6 hours !! 








n/s/f wing
















































o/s
























































car then AG EGP and AG high def wax as LSP 
















turned attention to the exhaust 
































and now a shed load of after shots ! lol









































































and some sun shots  
















































































































still some marks but too deep to remove but i was happy with the level of correction that i achieved 
!sorry about all the pics guess i just got carried away ! 
hope you all like :thumb:
was a pleasure to work on this awesome automobile 
all comments abuse welcomed !! 

cheers ian :thumb:


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

some really impressive correction.


----------



## alexf (May 23, 2009)

WOW that was well worth the wait, just jaw dropping! and you used the best wax too


----------



## TUBS (May 9, 2006)

Wow one of 496 official ones made and 1 of 396 in black, great results on such an iconic cars, well done !!!


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

Proper car! 

Nice work too


----------



## nick.s (Dec 21, 2009)

Stunning!


----------



## mk2jon (Mar 10, 2009)

That is a stunner,great pics :thumb:


----------



## c16rkc (Apr 15, 2010)

Wow!

Definately worth the wait!!
Excellent finish and gorgeous reflections!!


----------



## Escort God (Feb 23, 2009)

love car and black makes reflection city


----------



## wallzyuk (May 29, 2007)

Stunning motor, good work.


----------



## Alfa GTV (Apr 18, 2007)

Great work :thumb:


----------



## byrnes (Jul 15, 2008)

Cracking work on a stunning car!


----------



## fozzy (Oct 22, 2009)

WoW that takes me back to my youth :argie::argie::argie:

Fantastic work on an absolutely stunning fast Ford. Thanks for sharing the experience :thumb:


----------



## FiestaGirlie (Jul 15, 2009)

Wow!!!

Amazing job on an amazing car!!!


----------



## andyb (Jun 4, 2006)

Superb...and how nice to see one without masses of chrome and Samco under the hood!


----------



## Needs a clean (May 24, 2008)

minimadgriff said:


> Proper car!
> 
> Nice work too


Agreed!! Amazing car!!!!


----------



## M.J (Mar 17, 2010)

FiestaGirlie said:


> Wow!!!
> 
> Amazing job on an amazing car!!!


+1 
great thread on THE most iconic car for me personally. 
The value of this vehicle has gone up considerably now with your work

well done


----------



## CelicaTsport (Dec 20, 2009)

absolutly stunning car and brilliant work! love it


----------



## Solvent Sid (Jul 20, 2009)

Very very nice.... Wait till viper see's this one :thumb:


----------



## HAWKEY_SKYLINE (Mar 23, 2008)

cheers fellas :thumb: the car went to a show on the weekend and
i had a text off paul saying how many comments he has had about the paint  
one happy detailer here lol


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2010)

:thumb:

Your client came to see me at the rs show and couldn't speak highly enough about your work weldone fella 

ant


----------



## dazzyb (Feb 9, 2010)

amazing work really brought the car back to life


----------



## HAWKEY_SKYLINE (Mar 23, 2008)

DETAIL said:


> :thumb:
> 
> Your client came to see me at the rs show and couldn't speak highly enough about your work weldone fella
> 
> ant


thanks matey fair play he's a nice bloke too ! 
its nice to finish a car and the owner is over the moon and wants to look after it ! 
not like most that leave your hard work go to the dogs again !:wall:


----------



## littlejack (Jun 11, 2008)

Great job fella a real credit to you and the owner:thumb::thumb:


----------



## Brabus Doc (May 28, 2008)

Awesome car and job :thumb:

This is another one that's on my must have RS cars list :driver:


----------



## nicks16v (Jan 7, 2009)

Now that is a motor, What I like so much about these is that they still have so much presence on the road if you are lucky enough to spot one, and they will also wipe the floor with most everyday cars too. Lovely work and lovely car.


----------



## rsdan1984 (Jul 31, 2009)

great job there, some of those reflections are awesome


----------



## scooby73 (Mar 20, 2007)

Great job on a fantastic car!:thumb:


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Wow that's a special detail mate, very nice correction shots and great overall finish, one to cherish............:thumb:


----------



## glos nige (Nov 3, 2008)

love it love it love it top work bud


----------



## HAWKEY_SKYLINE (Mar 23, 2008)

glos nige said:


> love it love it love it top work bud


cheers :thumb:



Baker21 said:


> Wow that's a special detail mate, very nice correction shots and great overall finish, one to cherish............:thumb:


cheers fella :thumb: was nice to work on a old favorite :thumb:


----------



## Braz11 (Aug 28, 2009)

Temptation is buliding up........


----------



## HAWKEY_SKYLINE (Mar 23, 2008)

Braz11 said:


> Temptation is buliding up........


----------



## details (May 13, 2009)

How did you correct/finish the side stripes area and boot sticker area without damaging?


----------



## HAWKEY_SKYLINE (Mar 23, 2008)

details said:


> How did you correct/finish the side stripes area and boot sticker area without damaging?


going over it by hand and staying away from it with the silver line and taking some time !!:thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## EthanCrawford (Jan 7, 2010)

Great work man love these cars. Good correction pics aswell welldone mate.


----------

